
Show HN: Beating the Optimal Stopping Rule with Game Specific Knowledge - codetrotter
https://ctsrc.github.io/simulated-victor-game/
======
codetrotter
Yesterday there was this post titled _Show HN: Learn When to Quit_ [0], and in
the comments people were talking about how you could perform better in that
game because of knowledge about the distribution of the numbers in the game.

In the spirit of the original post I decided to throw a little simulation
together and put that claim to the test.

Page source for my simulation is on GitHub [1].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21701124#21732695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21701124#21732695)

[1]: [https://github.com/ctsrc/simulated-victor-
game](https://github.com/ctsrc/simulated-victor-game)

~~~
atum47
I love the fact that you named it Victor Game, but I'm not the one who created
it. I got the whole thing from vsauce2, as I explained on
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/googol](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/googol)

~~~
codetrotter
Glad you like it :) I figured I should give credit where credit is due and
also since your game differs a little bit from the original video I think one
could say that you are the creator of the game ^-^

------
atum47
I think there's somethings wrong on your get random big number function. For
instance you're incrementing "i" twice.

~~~
codetrotter
Whoops! Fixed, thanks. Guess I wrote that loop as a while-loop first and then
overlooked the increment inside the loop later when I changed it to be a for-
loop instead, heh.

------
GistNoesis
Well done ;)

~~~
codetrotter
Thank you, and well done you too on the original comment that you wrote which
this is an implementation of :)

------
MaysonL
Flagged as seizure-inducing flashing is dangerous.

